

Ted Ligety has practically invented a new way of skiing - webmonkeyuk
http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2014/sochi-olympics/giant-slalom.html

======
zimpenfish
That's an awful article. Huge auto-playing jerky videos which show you nothing
useful interspersed with tiny paragraphs. Someone call Tufte and his chartjunk
remover.

